# ILR question again



## plato413 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have posted a question here a few weeks back and gladly had some useful reply, and now I have some more questions.

I have applied ILR (under 10 years long residence rule) by post and had the comfirmation letter on the 24th of November 2011 stated that my application was received. 

I was advised that all ILR application can takes up to 6 months for decision, however, there are many different opinions regarding the "average" waiting time, some says around 2 months and some say 14-20 weeks, my question is that are there any different waiting time under different application categories, ie 5 years work permit and 10 years long residence?

Althougt I am fairly sure my application will be more likely a successful one,:clap2: it is not easy to wait for that long, expecially the amount of money Home Office charging you really have the right to expect a better and a faster servise.

Anyone can help again please?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

plato413 said:


> Hi everyone, I have posted a question here a few weeks back and gladly had some useful reply, and now I have some more questions.
> 
> I have applied ILR (under 10 years long residence rule) by post and had the comfirmation letter on the 24th of November 2011 stated that my application was received.
> 
> I was advised that all ILR application can takes up to 6 months for decision, however, there are many different opinions regarding the "average" waiting time, some says around 2 months and some say 14-20 weeks, my question is that are there any different waiting time under different application categories, ie 5 years work permit and 10 years long residence?


Yes. The current average proccessing time for long residence cases is 10-12 weeks. It will be longer if there are any gaps in your stay, up to 26 weeks. In that case you will probably hear from Home Office asking further explanations or documents.
5-year residence on SET(O) can be 19-20 weeks, but there's the option of same-day premium service if their application is uncomplicated.



> Althougt I am fairly sure my application will be more likely a successful one,:clap2: it is not easy to wait for that long, expecially the amount of money Home Office charging you really have the right to expect a better and a faster servise.


Well, 10-year residence rule is exceptional so you aren't in a position to argue. Regular applicants on SET(O) or SET(M) can pay more for premium service.


----------



## plato413 (Jan 4, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes. The current average proccessing time for long residence cases is 10-12 weeks. It will be longer if there are any gaps in your stay, up to 26 weeks. In that case you will probably hear from Home Office asking further explanations or documents.
> 5-year residence on SET(O) can be 19-20 weeks, but there's the option of same-day premium service if their application is uncomplicated.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Joppa for your reply again, I know it is kind of repeat question but since there are all dfferent opinions out there so I would want to ask again.

Regarding to the 10 years long residence waiting time I know this is the only exceptional which you cannot apply in the same day premium and add any dependent with the application, the point i was making is that the we, the applicant should and would expect a better and faster service since the visa service fee are sky high. I know nothing we can do and expect from the HO, but just want to express it a bit


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

plato413 said:


> Regarding to the 10 years long residence waiting time I know this is the only exceptional which you cannot apply in the same day premium and add any dependent with the application, the point i was making is that the we, the applicant should and would expect a better and faster service since the visa service fee are sky high. I know nothing we can do and expect from the HO, but just want to express it a bit


At least you aren't made to pay any more than normal applicants for ILR. Your application requires more manpower to process and takes a caseworker extra time to scrutinise your details, plus endorsement of any decision by a senior officer.


----------



## plato413 (Jan 4, 2012)

Joppa said:


> At least you aren't made to pay any more than normal applicants for ILR. Your application requires more manpower to process and takes a caseworker extra time to scrutinise your details, plus endorsement of any decision by a senior officer.


Oh, I actually didn't know 10 years long residence needs extra manpower and time to work on, I thought it was the easiest case to be done since all they need are all the passports and visa in the past ten years plus the Life in the UK test, no bank statement no employer no income proof are needed. Then how come it will takes lee average time to come back than ILR of 5 years work permit then?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

plato413 said:


> Oh, I actually didn't know 10 years long residence needs extra manpower and time to work on, I thought it was the easiest case to be done since all they need are all the passports and visa in the past ten years plus the Life in the UK test, no bank statement no employer no income proof are needed. Then how come it will takes lee average time to come back than ILR of 5 years work permit then?


It's really immaterial to your application how long it takes to process a normal application. They have different systems for different categories of applications, so that's how. Also clearly there are fewer applicants for 10-year residence than normal 2 or 5 years. Except that while normal applicants can jump the queue and get everything done in a day for a price, you just have to be patient and wait your turn. That's all.

The reason why they have introduced this 10-year concession is to reduce their workload. It's not something they want to do but this is the only sensible way to reduce the logjam and concentrate their efforts at increasing efficiency. So you should be glad that you're going to benefit, not because you deserve to settle in UK under normal rules. I remember the times when students who had been here for 10+ years had no option but to return home.


----------



## plato413 (Jan 4, 2012)

Joppa said:


> It's really immaterial to your application how long it takes to process a normal application. They have different systems for different categories of applications, so that's how. Also clearly there are fewer applicants for 10-year residence than normal 2 or 5 years. Except that while normal applicants can jump the queue and get everything done in a day for a price, you just have to be patient and wait your turn. That's all.
> 
> The reason why they have introduced this 10-year concession is to reduce their workload. It's not something they want to do but this is the only sensible way to reduce the logjam and concentrate their efforts at increasing efficiency. So you should be glad that you're going to benefit, not because you deserve to settle in UK under normal rules. I remember the times when students who had been here for 10+ years had no option but to return home.


Thanks for your reply again, i learnt and know lots of new immirgation law by reading your reply to mine and others people. I know the 10 years rule is fairly new to the UK but i didn't know there were students had to return home after 10 plus years. I am actually on my third year Tier 1 general but i reached my ten year before my five year work visa that's why i applied under the ten year rule. 

i remember my first two student visas was free and done on the day, then they put the fee up from zero to somewhat 300 pounds, and since it have never stoped rising up, in my opinion it is an easy way for the Uk gov to make huge money. of course, we can leave if we don't wanna apply any visa, i am just saying it's expensive.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

plato413 said:


> Thanks for your reply again, i learnt and know lots of new immirgation law by reading your reply to mine and others people. I know the 10 years rule is fairly new to the UK but i didn't know there were students had to return home after 10 plus years. I am actually on my third year Tier 1 general but i reached my ten year before my five year work visa that's why i applied under the ten year rule.
> 
> i remember my first two student visas was free and done on the day, then they put the fee up from zero to somewhat 300 pounds, and since it have never stoped rising up, in my opinion it is an easy way for the Uk gov to make huge money. of course, we can leave if we don't wanna apply any visa, i am just saying it's expensive.


Home Office started charging for visas and leaves so as not to use taxpayers' money. Later, they started to charge more than it costs them to process, as migrants benefit financially by coming to UK, to study, to work and enhance their career prospect. Now it has reached almost a ridiculous level, often 1000s of pounds if you have a family, but UK isn't alone. US has also been raising its fees steeply. Permanent immigrant visa for US is around $750 (£475), Canada is C$550 (£350), and for Australia it's now over A$2000 or £1350.


----------

